# Nissan Almera 2004 CD stuck in the player



## veethree (Apr 28, 2012)

The title should explain my issue pretty well. Basically a CD is stuck in my player in my nissan almera 2004 model. When i press the eject button it just emits a clicking noise for a few seconds. It still plays the cd, But if i try to eject it, I have to turn the car off for a few seconds for it to work again. It's the original player, no aftermarket stuff.
pic:








Is this something i could fix myself? is it even possible to fix it or do i need to buy a new player?

On a somewhat related note, Are there any hidden screws or something holding the cover around the whole cd player/air conditioning unit thing? I've tried removing it, And most of it just snaps off, But it seems to be stuck around the bottom..

If it's unclear what i'm talking about here's a pic:









Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need to either remove the deck and send it to a place that repairs car radios or replace it.


----------

